# BJ's Wholesale Club Skeleton Spider Price Drop



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just a heads up for any members of BJ's Wholesale Club that they have a very nice spider skeleton from Crazy Bonez that is now $30.00 marked down from the original price of $40.00. 
This is good through November 1st

BJ's Halloween selection has diminished over the years so I was pleased to find this nice, large prop.
I was hesitant at first as the box had no size info but I figured I could return it if I was unhappy.

It is very well made and even has a timer for the red lighted eyes. Six hours on/eighteen off. Button batteries are not my favorite but our Dollar Tree store has a pack of four for a buck.


Posting some photos. I may even get another one. I particularly like the legs. I am an arachnaphobe but this prop is just too


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i really like it's size 

bigger than i expected

amk


----------

